# Guessing ootheca weight



## yen_saw (Aug 9, 2011)

This is a dead leaf (Deroplatys lobata) ootheca which hatched handsomely. Anyone wanna guess the weight before the ootheca hatched?












I will throw in a free adult female _Stagmomantis floridensis _encased in resin for the winner or closest guess  (free shipping for US member only). Please use the unit gram and make the guess accurate to two significant figures. such as X.XX g






Good luck and have fun guessing!


----------



## ismart (Aug 9, 2011)

Before it hatched - .75g

After it hatched - .30g


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 9, 2011)

1.25 grams before hatched


----------



## Zeebweeny (Aug 9, 2011)

1.69 g


----------



## psyconiko (Aug 9, 2011)

2.2 g


----------



## d17oug18 (Aug 9, 2011)

1 gram even


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 9, 2011)

$1.00.



JK Wrong game. 1.45 grams


----------



## guapoalto049 (Aug 9, 2011)

1.37 grams! This is the best topic of all time


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Aug 9, 2011)

1.97 grams.

Edit


----------



## Malti (Aug 9, 2011)

1.98g


----------



## RevWillie (Aug 9, 2011)

1.53 grams before hatching.


----------



## myzticalboi (Aug 9, 2011)

1.87g


----------



## Skylineblinkfan (Aug 9, 2011)

2.33


----------



## Ryan.M (Aug 9, 2011)

1.93 g


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 9, 2011)

Almost!!!  

I will reveal the weight on Saturday, until then, anyone is free to change his/her mind :detective:


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 10, 2011)

1.46 g???  :lol:


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 12, 2011)

Some good guesses here. One guesser is just 0.02g off the actual weight. Way to go. Will post the weight tomorrow.


----------



## Jwonni (Aug 12, 2011)

1.51g


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 13, 2011)

Sorry Paul, Nicolas, Scarby. Thanks for taking part.






The result tonight


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh, what a tease.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 13, 2011)

teasing...... -.-, whats the weight!?


----------



## d17oug18 (Aug 13, 2011)

Im staying at 1 gram lol it looks as thought all other 1.XX is taken =P


----------



## silkids (Aug 13, 2011)

1.90 gms


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 13, 2011)

Ouch, we have a 1.87 and a 1.93 and a 1.90. so that makes it 1.89 or 1,91 (.02+/-) mumble, mumble so Ill guess *1.89G!*

Do you still have my mailing addy, Yen?


----------



## Idolofreak (Aug 13, 2011)

1.85 g?


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 13, 2011)

Changing to 1.895


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 13, 2011)

:clap: CONGRATE TO IDOLOFREAK ...... SPOT ON!!






Thank you all for taking part


----------



## myzticalboi (Aug 13, 2011)

Wow I got crazy close with only my first guess!! Congrats idolofreak!


----------



## silkids (Aug 13, 2011)

Congratulations, Idolofreak and thanks for a fun time Yen! :lol:


----------



## Idolofreak (Aug 13, 2011)

Wooooo-hooooo! Oh my gosh! I can't believe I just won!!! I'll give you my address so you can mail me the S. floridensis resin casting! Wooo-hooo! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 13, 2011)

Got your email Chris  Hope you like the encased Florida mantis B) 

I will think of some fun games next time if you guys like it. I have plenty of encased mantis


----------



## Malti (Aug 14, 2011)

thankyou yen


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks Yen, it was a lot of fun  and congrats to idolofreak!!!

Enjoy your prize!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm very happy for you Christopher, couldn't of happened to a nicer guy(young man), Thanks Yen for throwing some fun out there.


----------



## Idolofreak (Aug 14, 2011)

angelofdeathzz said:


> I'm very happy for you Christopher, couldn't of happened to a nicer guy(young man)...


Awwwww... Thanks! :blush: Just a lucky guess.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 14, 2011)

That was fun nice job idolofreak


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 14, 2011)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> That was fun nice job idolofreak


Yeah, congratulations!


----------



## RevWillie (Aug 14, 2011)

Congrats Idolofreak!!!





And Yen - yes, love the contests, thanks for this one and... more please!


----------



## Idolofreak (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh yeah we'd love more contests like this! It was really fun.


----------

